# الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه



## fullaty (15 سبتمبر 2007)

-1- الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الامان والحنان.

2-اللين في تعامله الرقيق في مشاعره قوي الشخصيه بلا غرور الواثق من نفسه.

3-الذي تشعر وهي معه برجولته وانوثتها.

4-عندما يتحدث تنبهر من اسلوبه وحسن حديثه ولا تمله.

5-الذي يدللها ويرويها عشقها.

6-الذي يتقن فن النظرات تجاهها.

7-الذي في بعض الامور يفضلها على نفسه.

8- الذي يقدر احساسها ومشاعرها.

9-الذي اذا كانت اخطائها بسيطه يعفوا عنها.

10-الذي يسمع لرائيها ويحترمه ويطلب مشاركتها,

11-الحار في عواطفه الذي تشعر معه دومأ انه لا يرى غيرها.

12-الذي يطرب مسمعها بكلمات دافئه مليئه بالحب والغزل

13- الذي ترا دموعه ولا تخفيها عنه.

14-الذي يشعرها انها ملكة فؤاده وعقله,

15-الذي يشاركها بمعرفته واسراره.

16-الذي يفتخر بها ويرآها في عينه جوهره ثمينه.

17-أن يفرح اذا فرحت ويحزن اذا حزنت.​
منقووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

وده بيجبوه منين يا فيبى :dntknw:.........يعنى نزل منه ولا لسه مجرد اعلانات هههههههههههه ......طيب يا ريت لما يفتحوا باب الحجز تقولى لى .............نتكلم جد شويه بقى هزرنا كتير.......  عارفه يا فيبى الموضوع ده بيتكلم عن شخص مثالى زياده عن اللزوم وللاسف مفيش حد كامل للدرجه دى ........يعنى لازم وفى أحسن الظروف هتلاقى ناقص كام نقطه من  اللى اتكلمتى فيهم ........لازم نكون واقعيين علشان منعيش فى الوهم وندور على سراب( وخصوصاً الرجل الشرقى) وعارفه انى هنضرب ممكن متلاقيش عنده مثلاً حكاية مشاركتها الرأى لانه بيعتبرها انتقاص من رجولته .........لكن فى منهم كويسين برضه هههههههههههه  ...... بتمنالك يا فيبى تلاقى واحد بالصفات دى كلها ....... ميرسى يا قمرايه وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Dona Nabil قال:


> وده بيجبوه منين يا فيبى :dntknw:.........يعنى نزل منه ولا لسه مجرد اعلانات هههههههههههه ......طيب يا ريت لما يفتحوا باب الحجز تقولى لى .............نتكلم جد شويه بقى هزرنا كتير.......  عارفه يا فيبى الموضوع ده بيتكلم عن شخص مثالى زياده عن اللزوم وللاسف مفيش حد كامل للدرجه دى ........يعنى لازم وفى أحسن الظروف هتلاقى ناقص كام نقطه من  اللى اتكلمتى فيهم ........لازم نكون واقعيين علشان منعيش فى الوهم وندور على سراب( وخصوصاً الرجل الشرقى) وعارفه انى هنضرب ممكن متلاقيش عنده مثلاً حكاية مشاركتها الرأى لانه بيعتبرها انتقاص من رجولته .........لكن فى منهم كويسين برضه هههههههههههه  ...... بتمنالك يا فيبى تلاقى واحد بالصفات دى كلها ....... ميرسى يا قمرايه وربنا يبارك حياتك .




نفسى ينزل يا دونا منه فى السوق وصدقينى هحاول اكون زيه كده ياعنى مش لازم بكل هذا الكمال بس مش يبقى قليل اوى برضة 
وعلى فكرة برضة انا لما راى ميدخش يبقى انتقاص من عقلى وفكرى وده انا ارفضه 

ميرسى على الامنية يا دونا وخلينا نحلم الحلم الحاجة الوحيدة اللى ببلاش​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Dona Nabil قال:


> وده بيجبوه منين يا فيبى :dntknw:.........يعنى نزل منه ولا لسه مجرد اعلانات .


 
من توكيل باتا :new6:

الراجالة اللي من النوعية دي كتير بس فين البنات اللي تقدر :gy0000:


----------



## abn yso3 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

*مرسى كتير جدا لموضوعك الرائع يا فيبى  الرب يبارك حياتك ويهبك سلامه الذى يفوق كل عقل**+ ليكن بركه +**سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Coptic Man قال:


> من توكيل باتا :new6:
> 
> الراجالة اللي من النوعية دي كتير بس فين البنات اللي تقدر :gy0000:



+ هههههههههههه يا راجل بقى لو الراجل فيه  كل الصفات الحلوه دى يبقى من توكيل باتا:w00t: طيب خليها بوما حتى .


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Coptic Man قال:


> من توكيل باتا :new6:
> 
> الراجالة اللي من النوعية دي كتير بس فين البنات اللي تقدر :gy0000:



فى يا كوبتك بس الاقى واحد بس كده :smil13:
هاتوا وملكش دعوة هههههههههههه

وباتا انشالله نجيب منه احذية الفرح:beee:​


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



abn yso3 قال:


> *مرسى كتير جدا لموضوعك الرائع يا فيبى  الرب يبارك حياتك ويهبك سلامه الذى يفوق كل عقل**+ ليكن بركه +**سلام ونعمه*​



ميرسى يا فادى على المرور والدعوه الحلوة دى ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + هههههههههههه يا راجل بقى لو الراجل فيه كل الصفات الحلوه دى يبقى من توكيل باتا:w00t: طيب خليها بوما حتى .


 
:smil13: يبقي مفهمتيش قصدي

انا مش قصدي لسمح الله اتريق علي الرجالة بس لو لاحظتي توكيل باتا من التوكيلات القديمة اوي معني كدا اني الرجالة اللي من العينة دي موجودة من زمااان اوي في باتا :beee:

بس النفس يا دونا :spor2:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> فى يا كوبتك بس الاقى واحد بس كده :smil13:
> 
> هاتوا وملكش دعوة هههههههههههه​
> 
> وباتا انشالله نجيب منه احذية الفرح:beee:​


 
حاضر ها اوصيلك علي 2 

بس عايزاهم مقاس كام :a63:​


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Coptic Man قال:


> حاضر ها اوصيلك علي 2
> 
> بس عايزاهم مقاس كام :a63:​





انت زعلان لية ان فى ناس بالحلاوة دى والتفهم ده 
متغاظ علشان انت مش كده معلش حاول ممكن تبقى طيب كده وبلاش السواد ده ياساتر متحبوش الخير لحد​


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Coptic Man قال:


> :smil13: يبقي مفهمتيش قصدي
> 
> انا مش قصدي لسمح الله اتريق علي الرجالة بس لو لاحظتي توكيل باتا من التوكيلات القديمة اوي معني كدا اني الرجالة اللي من العينة دي موجودة من زمااان اوي في باتا :beee:
> 
> بس النفس يا دونا :spor2:



يبقى كده انت اعترفت ان الجيل ده مفيش منه رجاله بالمواصفات دى ودى كفاية اوى 

ونفس اية اصلا انت باعترافك ده عرفتنى ان نفس البنات بتبعد عنكوا لية هههههههه​


----------



## استير (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

موضوعك رائع فعلا يا فيبى 
و بجد الرجالة الى من النوع دا بقو معدومين جدا 
يعنى زى ما دونا بتقول لسة النوع دا ما نزلش السوق 
بس عايزة اقولك يا فيبى انتى و دونا 
انا اعرف رجال و الحقيقة على اد معرفتى بية لقيتة شخصية 
كاملة من كل حاجة فعلا و يمكن يكون فية كل النقاط الى انت قولتيها دى 
هو كوبتك مان صحيح بيقول هتلقيهم فى باتا بس لا خالص الرجالة الى من الونع دا موجودين 
زية بالظبط بس مجموعة نادرة جدا من الناس او ممكن تقولى 1 فى المليون 
ربنا يديكى انسان كامل يا فيبى و يكون فى كل الموصفات دى 
و يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى 
و ميرسى على الموضوع ​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
كدا يبقي روحنا بلاش​


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

ايه يا جماعه مفيش راجل يدافع عن نفسه ولا ايه هههههههههههه

يا خساره الرجاله  فين ايام سى السيد راح وراحت ايامه :smil13:

يا جماعه اكيد فى رجاله كويسين والمهم النيه :yahoo:


بجد بقى ربنا يرزقك كل بنت بالفتى احلامها اللى بتتمناه​


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



استير قال:


> موضوعك رائع فعلا يا فيبى
> و بجد الرجالة الى من النوع دا بقو معدومين جدا
> يعنى زى ما دونا بتقول لسة النوع دا ما نزلش السوق
> بس عايزة اقولك يا فيبى انتى و دونا
> ...



ميرسى يا استير على مرورك وفعلا الرجالة دى قليلة بس نفسى واحد كده يفهمنى ويحبنى بجد حتى لو كان حلم بس مش مشكله 

وبالنسبة لكوبتك هو ادرى بنفسه 
وميرسى على الدعوه الحلوة دى 
والموضووع حلو بس بمشاركاتكوا​


----------



## Kiril (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

ايه الكلام الكبير ده


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> كدا يبقي روحنا بلاش​



لية بس هو انتوا كلكوا معترفين ان مفيش حد كده خاااااااااالص من النوعيه دى 
ربنا يهديكوا وتبقوا كده هههههههههه

ميرسى على مرورك ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ايه يا جماعه مفيش راجل يدافع عن نفسه ولا ايه هههههههههههه
> 
> يا خساره الرجاله  فين ايام سى السيد راح وراحت ايامه :smil13:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه مفيش يا كاندى يا حبيبتى كله معترف بانه مذنب هههههههه
بجد حلوه الدعوه دى جدا اقةلك امين:yaka:

ميرسى يا كاندى على مرورك وتشريفك ليا:t4:​


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> ايه الكلام الكبير ده





نفسى العملى يبقى اكبر من الكلام:thnk0001:

ميرسى يا كيرو شادى على مرورك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Coptic Man قال:


> :smil13: يبقي مفهمتيش قصدي
> 
> انا مش قصدي لسمح الله اتريق علي الرجالة بس لو لاحظتي توكيل باتا من التوكيلات القديمة اوي معني كدا اني الرجالة اللي من العينة دي موجودة من زمااان اوي في باتا :beee:
> 
> بس النفس يا دونا :spor2:



+ شوف الكلام بقى :act31:........ يعنى هو باتا ده توكيل عطور .........ليه اللف والدوران ولا انت علشان فى كلمة حق طلعت غصب عنك  :nunu0000:


----------



## sherif mouris (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

عايزين تعرفوا اين هذا الرجل اليكم العنوان ووسيلة الوصول اليه..

انه يسكن في عقل وقلب كل امرأة ...

وتستطيع اي امرأة ان تصل بهذه الطرق

1- ان تختارة من بيئة صالحة وبيت تقي
2- عندما تختارة تشجعة ولا تحبطة وترفعه .
3- ان تشعرة بأنه اهم رجل قابلته في حياتها .
3- ان تكون لمساتها له هي الحنان كله والحب كله.
4- ان تتغاضي عن ضعفة وتظهر دائماً فضائلة حتي ولو قليلة.

واذا كنتم تودون بالفعل رجل مثل هذا فعليكم بتلك الطريقة...


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



sherif mouris قال:


> عايزين تعرفوا اين هذا الرجل اليكم العنوان ووسيلة الوصول اليه..
> 
> انه يسكن في عقل وقلب كل امرأة ...
> 
> ...


+  حمدالله على السلامه يا شريف:t23: .......أيه يا عم الغيبه دى كلها ......يا رب يكون السبب خير ............واسمحلى أحييك على رأيك الرائع وكلامك الموزون بجد .....بس متنساش دور الرجل ومساعدته للمرأه من أجل حياه هاديه وسعيده علشان انت عارف رأيى فى المواضيع دى:nunu0000:  ....سلام المسيح معك .


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



sherif mouris قال:


> عايزين تعرفوا اين هذا الرجل اليكم العنوان ووسيلة الوصول اليه..
> 
> انه يسكن في عقل وقلب كل امرأة ...
> 
> ...




بجد انا مش مصدقه نفسى ان لسه فى حد بيفكر صح اوى كده 
وفعلا طريقتك دى صح الصح وفعلا لازم ندى للرجل حقه علشان يدينا حقنا 
ميرسى جدا لمشاركتك ورايك الجميل ده يا شريف ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



استير قال:


> هو كوبتك مان صحيح بيقول هتلقيهم فى باتا بس لا خالص الرجالة الى من الونع دا موجودين
> زية بالظبط بس مجموعة نادرة جدا من الناس او ممكن تقولى 1 فى المليون
> ربنا يديكى انسان كامل يا فيبى و يكون فى كل الموصفات دى
> و يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى ​
> و ميرسى على الموضوع ​


 
ميرسي يا استير ربنا يخليكي​ 
ده بس من ذوقك​ 
ربنا يباركك

:36_3_11:​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + شوف الكلام بقى :act31:........ يعنى هو باتا ده توكيل عطور .........ليه اللف والدوران ولا انت علشان فى كلمة حق طلعت غصب عنك :nunu0000:


 
عديها بقي :budo:


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Coptic Man قال:


> عديها بقي :budo:



+ ماشى يا كوبتك نعديها المره دى علشان خاطرك لكن المره الجايه لا ممكن أبداااااااااااااااا:blush2:


----------



## sherif mouris (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

الاخت والصديقة في المسيح دونا نبيل
شكراً لردك واهتمامك وأؤكد كلامك ان الرجل له دور هان في احتواء زوجته وله القدرة ايضاً علي صنع سلام البيت ، واؤكد ايضاً ان ان الزوجين معاً قادرين علي هذا ولا يمكن لرجل واحد أو امرأة واحدة ان يفعل هذا.

الاخت والصديقة في المسيح فيبي يوسف.

شكراً لرفعك لروحي المعنوية وتقديرك لكلامي ولكنها خبرة الحياة التي علمتني ذلك فرغم عمر زواجي القليل وعمر ابنتي الصغير إلا اني انا وزوجتي عانينا ومازلنا نعاني من ولكن اساس الحب بيننا علمنا الكثير واعطانا خبرة واحدة فقط

لو سعي طرف واحدة لسعادة البيت لفشل الجميع ولو سعي الطرفان لنجح الجميع
ربنا يديكم في بيوتكم خير وسلام هادئ جميل ؟


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

الله يا فيبي بجد تفوقتي علي نفسك روعة بس انتي عرفتي صفاتي منين ههههههههههههه


----------



## blackguitar (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كويس خالص بات مان ده 
طيب بالمره قولولنا المراه التى يعشقها الرجل؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



sherif mouris قال:


> الاخت والصديقة في المسيح فيبي يوسف.
> 
> شكراً لرفعك لروحي المعنوية وتقديرك لكلامي ولكنها خبرة الحياة التي علمتني ذلك فرغم عمر زواجي القليل وعمر ابنتي الصغير إلا اني انا وزوجتي عانينا ومازلنا نعاني من ولكن اساس الحب بيننا علمنا الكثير واعطانا خبرة واحدة فقط
> 
> ...




ميرسى جدا يا استاذ شريف على ردك عليا :66:
وتسمح لى ان اقول انك تتعطينى امل ان اجد شريك حياه متفهم وصالح 

ربنا يباركك ويخليلكك بنوتك  :t4: ومراتك و تعيش فى استقرار وهنا  ​


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



الملك العقرب قال:


> الله يا فيبي بجد تفوقتي علي نفسك روعة بس انتي عرفتي صفاتي منين ههههههههههههه




ميرسى يا ملك على مرورك ورفع معنوياتى :flowers:

وصفاتك باينة عليك ده انا عامله الموضوع علشان خاطرك :new6::new6:​


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



blackguitar قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كويس خالص بات مان ده
> طيب بالمره قولولنا المراه التى يعشقها الرجل؟؟؟؟؟؟*




لا انا اعرف الرجل بس 
الشباب بقه يعملوا الموضوع بتاع المراه التى يعشقها الرجل انا مليش دعوة 


وربنا يرزوقوا ببات ومن​


----------



## العجايبي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

_*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا فيبى *_


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



العجايبي قال:


> _*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا فيبى *_




ميرسى جدا يا عجايبى على رفع المعنويات ده 
ربنا يبتركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## red_pansy (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انتى بتحلمى يافيبى :a63:*
*منين نلاقى حد زى ده ياحسره:a82:*
*بس بزمتك ياشيخه لو اتعرض فى السوق احجزيلى واحد قبل ما يخلص:smil4:.... الله واعلم ينزل تانى امتى فى السوق نكون عجزنا بقى*
*ومش مهم ينزل فى باتا او كنتاكى المهم ينزل :big68:*
*ربنا يباركك ياقمرايه :yaka:*
​


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انتى بتحلمى يافيبى :a63:*
> *منين نلاقى حد زى ده ياحسره:a82:*
> *بس بزمتك ياشيخه لو اتعرض فى السوق احجزيلى واحد قبل ما يخلص:smil4:.... الله واعلم ينزل تانى امتى فى السوق نكون عجزنا بقى*
> ...



خلينى احلم يا ريد هو الحلم بفلوس :t23:
ولا هو ولا حلم ولا حقيقة يعنى :08::08:

وبصراحة احنا لو استينا مش هنتجوز بس مش مهم الجواز المهم الجواز الصح ولا اية؟:t25::t25:
متقلقيش اول ما ينزل احجزلك انتى وبنات المنتدى كله :mus25:​


----------



## farawala (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> نفسى ينزل يا دونا منه فى السوق وصدقينى هحاول اكون زيه كده ياعنى مش لازم بكل هذا الكمال بس مش يبقى قليل اوى برضة
> وعلى فكرة برضة انا لما راى ميدخش يبقى انتقاص من عقلى وفكرى وده انا ارفضه
> 
> ميرسى على الامنية يا دونا وخلينا نحلم الحلم الحاجة الوحيدة اللى ببلاش​



أنتوا بتحلموا انتوا الأتنين


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



farawala قال:


> أنتوا بتحلموا انتوا الأتنين


 + هههههههه وليه بقى جر الشكل ده يا ابو فراوله ......ما انا كنت ساكته :act31:


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



farawala قال:


> أنتوا بتحلموا انتوا الأتنين




ميرسى على المرور يا فراولة بس انت زعلان لية من الحلم 

وده برضة اعتراف ناخده عليك ان مفيش رجاله كويسه 


ميرسى على الاعتراف والمرور ​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + هههههههه وليه بقى جر الشكل ده يا ابو فراوله ......ما انا كنت ساكته :act31:



خليه يا دونا هو الخسران هههههههههههه

واوعى تسكتى يا حببتى واوعى تحطى فى نفسيتك ههههههههه​


----------



## micheal_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

ميرسى يا فيبى على الموضوع الجميل دة 
وفعلا ان الشخص اللى بيعرف ازاى يتعامل مع المراءة عموما قليل 
فعلا لازم يحسسها انها ملكة متوجة دية اهم نقطة​


----------



## الفاطمي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

مرحبا فيبي والجميع

دعيني أتكلم بحريه فعندما يكون الكلام عن الحب تنهمر الكلمات كالأنهار من داخلي . سيدتي أشكرك على نقلك الرائع والمواصفات التعجيزيه ‏. وعسى أن أكون محبوبا من الله و الناس أجمع ومن النساء ولكن هذه الصفات قل ماتوجد في كل الرجال لقد خانني التعبير بقوه في التعبير بما بداخلي لهذا المخلوق الرائع المرأه . تحياتي للجميع


----------



## جورج كمال (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

*شكرا يا فيبي علي الموضوع الجميل دة بس في كمان حاجة ممكن اضيفها
يوجد رجل كمان لا تنساة المراة وهو الرجل الذي كان امينا في حبه لها وهي خدعته بحبها ​*


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



micheal_jesus قال:


> ميرسى يا فيبى على الموضوع الجميل دة
> وفعلا ان الشخص اللى بيعرف ازاى يتعامل مع المراءة عموما قليل
> فعلا لازم يحسسها انها ملكة متوجة دية اهم نقطة​



ميرسى يا مايكل على مرورك 

وفعلا دى امنيه اى امراه ولو لقت ده مش هتحتاج حاجة تانى 


اخيرا حد نصفنى :ura1::ura1::ura1:

ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



الفاطمي قال:


> مرحبا فيبي والجميع
> 
> دعيني أتكلم بحريه فعندما يكون الكلام عن الحب تنهمر الكلمات كالأنهار من داخلي . سيدتي أشكرك على نقلك الرائع والمواصفات التعجيزيه ‏. وعسى أن أكون محبوبا من الله و الناس أجمع ومن النساء ولكن هذه الصفات قل ماتوجد في كل الرجال لقد خانني التعبير بقوه في التعبير بما بداخلي لهذا المخلوق الرائع المرأه . تحياتي للجميع




اتفضل براحتك يا فاطمى اكتب اللى نفسك فيه  

وميرسى على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل ربنا معاك​


----------



## koka_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

مرسى اوووووووى يا فيبى الموضوع جميل بس ياترى الانسان اللى انتى بتتكلمى علية دة موجود الايام دية​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



جورج كمال قال:


> *شكرا يا فيبي علي الموضوع الجميل دة بس في كمان حاجة ممكن اضيفها
> يوجد رجل كمان لا تنساة المراة وهو الرجل الذي كان امينا في حبه لها وهي خدعته بحبها ​*




صح يا جورج انا معاك واسواء شئ فى الدنيا هى الخيانة سواء من رجل او
امراه 
ميرسى يا جورج على المرو ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى اوووووووى يا فيبى الموضوع جميل بس ياترى الانسان اللى انتى بتتكلمى علية دة موجود الايام دية​




اكيد فى منه ان ما كنوش كتير بس موجودين 

ميرسى على المرور ربنا يبارك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> خليه يا دونا هو الخسران هههههههههههه
> 
> واوعى تسكتى يا حببتى واوعى تحطى فى نفسيتك ههههههههه​



انتى عارفانى يا فيبى مبقدرش اسكت وخصوصاً انه فى تار بايت معاه هههههههههههههههههه .


----------



## يسى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

سلام المسيح معك يافيبى  موضوعك كتير شيق وكلامك ممتاز   بس عارفة شو المشكلة ان المراءة اللى تستاهل تتعامل بها الطريقة للاسف نادرة الوجود لانو الموجودات حاليا بتعاميهم هيك يحكو  ان الشخص يبخاف منهم على العمو مشكورةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  yasa


----------



## fullaty (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*



يسى قال:


> سلام المسيح معك يافيبى  موضوعك كتير شيق وكلامك ممتاز   بس عارفة شو المشكلة ان المراءة اللى تستاهل تتعامل بها الطريقة للاسف نادرة الوجود لانو الموجودات حاليا بتعاميهم هيك يحكو  ان الشخص يبخاف منهم على العمو مشكورةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  yasa



سلام يا يسى 

ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه وانا مش معاك اوى ان الستات دى نادره ولا حتى قليله لان الست زى ما بيقولوا بالبلدى كده كلمه ترديها وتفرحها بس هى تسمعها 

وطبعا اختلاف الراى عادى 

واهلا بيك فى المنتدى معانا و يالا ورينا همتك يا بطل​


----------



## micky313 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

طيب قوللى لنا يا فيبى المراة التى لا ينساها الرجل ..... انا عارف الأجابة 
الى تشسية فى حالة


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لا تنساه المرأه*

حلو كلامك يا فيبى بس اهه كوبتك الى قال باتا اهه  محدش قال حاجة    بصراحةيا كوبتك اول مرة تقول حاجة وتعجبنى هههههههههههههههه  بس بجد اكيد فى ناس كدى بس قليلين وربنا بيدى كل بنت واحد متناسب مع شخصيتها لان مش كل البنات رئيها واحد فى الوضوع ده وربنا بيرتب حسب شخصيته البنت     بس بجد موضوع حلو  ربنا معاكى


----------

